# New Veteran benefit



## Macfan (Nov 1, 2017)

Have you heard, the Army and Air Force Exchange Service (AAFES) is opening up their online shopping service to all Honorably Discharged Veterans starting Nov. 11th (Veterans Day) 2017. Not just for a day either, from now on! This is something they should have done a long time ago as far as I'm concerned but better late than never. To confirm your eligibility you can go here: https://www.shopmyexchange.com/veterans. Then bookmark these sites for your shopping convenience, starting Nov. 11, 2017 of course:

https://www.shopmyexchange.com
https://shopcgx.com
http://mymcx.com
https://www.mynavyexchange.com


----------



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2017)

Interesting!  I have heard rumors about this coming option.  I took a quick look at their "weekly ad" but didn't find anything substantially less than our normal store prices...but I did notice that there will be no Sales tax, and that could be a plus on a larger purchase.  I tried to start their "verification" process, but they didn't have my records, yet.  The note that popped up said they are just getting started on building their data base, and suggested trying again every week, or so.  They also mentioned that millions of records were lost during a large fire at the military records center a few years ago, but they have a means of sending them a copy of the DD214 if an individual's records were lost.  

Thanks for the tip...I will spend more time with this next week when we are supposed to have a bunch of rainy weather....I've bookmarked their site.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice!  Thanks for posting this


----------



## DaveA (Nov 2, 2017)

I appreciate the "heads up".  Will give it a look.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks .My husband is retired AF but my son in law will be interested.


----------



## dturner1157 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for this news! I had not heard of this before now.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 12, 2017)

I did some research this past week.  I found that in the majority of cases, the prices were not as good as what I could get by shopping locally at Walmart, Target, Lowes, etc., etc.  There is a small savings on sales tax, but barely enough to make it worthwhile.  Then, there is a limited number of bases which have a "store" where a veteran can actually do some On Site shopping....the nearest one in our area is 100 miles away...hardly worth spending a day, and half a tank of gas.  We pass a large AF base about once a month, but their exchange is Not listed.  I suppose this would be a good deal for someone who lives nearby one of the approved bases, but for us, it's not a deal.


----------



## Macfan (Nov 12, 2017)

Don M., for the record, they did not open the on base 'stores' to us, just the online shopping part. Someday they may open the on base stores to us but for now, that isn't an option. You are right, stateside the prices are basically on par with non military stores but it's nice to have the option and occasionally, as with non military stores, you can find a pretty good deal .


----------

